# memory and Runtime error 203 at 5A003CD1 problem



## soadisturbed (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi 

Problem is i often receive a notice "your computer is low in memory, save your documents and close all programs". If I do not do so, after about 10-20 min I receive a notice "Runtime error 203 at 5A003CD1". Average RAM gone up from 50% to 70%. Laptop became slower.

HP, Vista home premium, 2GHz AMD Turion, 250GB hard - 90GB free, 2Gb RAM, 128Mb graphic dedicated. Laptop is 8 months old. 

Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello, welcome to TSF. What are you doing on the notebook when the low memory message pops up?

It might be spyware so would suggest you run a sweep with both Ad-Aware 2008 and Spybot S&D first to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## soadisturbed (Sep 24, 2008)

I do nothing at all. 
I have never did a full file backup. The recovery drive is almost full, left about 1 GB free space. Recently i have changed my virtual memory in performance options, so now it uses 5GB RAM of my hard disc(total paging file size for all drivers 5000MB). It feels better, but still working slow, slow response. CPU goes mad for no reason.
Thanks for help


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Your PC shouldn't need such a large page file. 2GB should be enough for even the most intensive tasks when you already have 2GB of RAM. If you haven't done so already, a spyware and virus scan will remove anything that hogs CPU usage.


----------

